# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  siwtch kdg 404 88 για καλοριφέρ λαδιού

## stelaras1

Καλησπέρα,

έχει χαλάσει το κουμπί (κόλλησε μέσα) από τον διακόπτη σε ένα καλοριφέρ λαδιού.
Παρακάτω φώτο από το switch kdg 404 88

που μπορώ να βρω ανταλλακτικό;

https://imgur.com/a/Jia1W

ευχαριστώ

----------


## georgis

με το διακοπτη στο χερι σε μαγαζια ηλεκτρικων-ηλεκτρονικων.δεν ειναι τιποτα περιεργο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?part...61#prettyPhoto
Το παραπάνω υποστηρίζει ότι είναι για σόμπες αλογόνου , θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις αν είναι για 10Α τουλάχιστον

----------


## stelaras1

Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι κάτι τρομερό
Ρώτησα και είναι για 10Α!

----------

